# Wow!!



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I am not nor have ever been in this persons shoes nor would I pretend to be but i just cant for the life of me find any excuse what so ever for the decision Jean made. To me there isn't one. So many options that appear to habe gone unexplored. What is it with people!! My dogs are my kids and are treated as such. I cannot even imagine!!! I also realize this happens more times than not and most are not as lucky as Cocoa. So sad! 

An open letter to Jean (last name withheld), the person who dumped Cocoa at the pound | A day in the life of lunchy...


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

A tissue alert would have helped....


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry, I should have added that....
Hopefully not to late and I can't edit my first post
TISSUE ALERT!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

If I ever meet this Jean person, I have a few choice words for her about abandoning an animal that loved and depended on her. Now I have to go blow my nose and wipe the tears from my face for the dog she was too selfish to care for.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Does it make people feel better if they look down on others who give up there dog?


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Nothing about this situation makes me feel better. The thing is, she did not "give up" her dog. she gave up ON her dog by taking to to a high kill shelter. to me there is a big difference. Dogs are creatures with unmatched loyalty, devotion and love and after 12 yrs of total devotion to make a decision such as this to me is like taking your dying mother and just dropping her off a side of a cliff and hoping for the best instead of searching other options. There is always other options, one just needs to be willing to take the time to find them. Some not even involving money. There are many resources out there. So yes when I read this it tears my inner soul.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Apologies for the font - I put quotes in and it went all nuts. 

You want to like the person who helped that poor dog, but you just can't. Or I can't! Maybe because my name is Jean.  

I don't think that the general population knows the difference between a kill, no kill, low kill, shelter, rescue, etc. Just like I don't know the difference between prison, jail, minimum, maximum, etc, but people who work there think everyone does. 

That's just the beginning - the whole idea of helping has to be done from a place of compassion, in my mind. You can't help heal a dog unless you can heal your thoughts toward the people who do this, or at the least, let it go. 

We don't know if Jean was a cold idiot who wanted a pretty new apartment, or if she may have found herself in a position with little help and few resources. Education can help, but as much as we do, it's not yet widespread. We in the dog world can't imagine the things that people don't know but they don't. 

I've got a couple of quotes I really like that help with the compassion.

*“The only time you should look down at someone, is when you are helping them up.” *Jesse Jackson

* “It’s all right to tell a man to lift himself by his own bootstraps, but it is cruel jest to say to a bootless man that he ought to lift himself by his own bootstraps.” *

― Martin Luther King Jr.

We don't know the whole story. It doesn't help us to carry those kind of feelings. Because we have to remember - 
 * “Beware that, when fighting monsters, you yourself do not become a monster... for when you gaze long into the abyss. The abyss gazes also into you.” *

 ― Friedrich Nietzsche


But I am very glad for little Cocoa. What a sweetheart she was and glad her last days were good ones.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

You are right and Well said ^^^


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I think its horrible that someone who loves a dog so much takes it home to die naturally from a giant mass and fluid filled abdomen! 

Nature isnt kind, and I dont think many of you realize how sick these dogs arw when they come in, how much it probably hurts them, and just how horrible they feel. No wonder she didnt make it weeks. She was likely internally bleeding to death.

Judge not lest ye be judged
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok I cried like a baby! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

MadLab said:


> Does it make people feel better if they look down on others who give up there dog?


I'm glad you said this. People love to be able to judge. Makes them feel better about themselves. 'Yeah, I've done stuff but I never did THAT'. 

Also, if you do a good deed, don't brag about it. Even in the form of an open letter.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Apologies for the font - I put quotes in and it went all nuts.
> 
> You want to like the person who helped that poor dog, but you just can't. Or I can't! Maybe because my name is Jean.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything.

ETA I wanted to add about education. I knew nothing about shelter problems, puppy mills, bybs, pet stores, basically nothing that has to do with animals. I lived to 39 without learning about it. 

There are many more. Keep this in mind.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Anubis_Star said:


> I think its horrible that someone who loves a dog so much takes it home to die naturally from a giant mass and fluid filled abdomen!
> 
> Nature isnt kind, and I dont think many of you realize how sick these dogs arw when they come in, how much it probably hurts them, and just how horrible they feel. No wonder she didnt make it weeks. She was likely internally bleeding to death.
> 
> ...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You don't drop your relatives off at the hospital steps, sign them over to care of someone else and leave them to who knows what. Even though as sickening as it sounds, I'm sure it happens. Same with this dog, not compairing people to animals but the situations. What kind of person takes a life long devoted friend to any where but the vet and either treat them the best you can afford or you have the vet put them down while your there? 

To me, those people "are" one of the lowest lifeforms on the planet. I've had my share of dogs put down, some were not my own. Still, I had the humanity and respect for the dog to be there at the end. It's the least I could do via how much shorter thier lives are than ours, the loyalty they have given, the good times and bad they provided along with love devotion and freindship like no other. You don't just sign them over to a stranger to let them rot away thier remaining days in a cage waiting for the end to come and no part of the people you called family there to say goodbye. 

Tell me a dog can't feel something towards thier best friend? I still remember the day we put my last GSD down at the vet. We were best friends, we played together, sat together, ate together, walked together. When the vet told us it would be quick once he administered the shot, I looked at him and he was looking at me the whole time, he knew, I knew, this was it. I don't break easy, but that my friend broke me, and it proved to me dogs do feel something other than instincts. To define it with a word, love just wouldn't cover it. 

That in my eyes, is what makes this a sick and cowardly thing to do to a living thing that has been 100% devoted to you for life.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

One time, I was crossing a parking lot and this guy in a sports car thought I was not doing it fast enough. 
He honked, then actually got out of his car to yell at me. "My God!" he screamed. "Go slower, why don't you! Look at you! You could stop a truck!"
I had just had surgery and was shuffling to the drug store to pick up my pain meds.

When jumping to conclusions, you just may be way off.

Maybe Jean had cancer herself.
Maybe she had no idea how to look for different options.
Not everyone knows what you do.
You just never know, unless you have all the pieces of the puzzle in front of you.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

jafo220 said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> 
> You don't drop your relatives off at the hospital steps, sign them over to care of someone else and leave them to who knows what. Even though as sickening as it sounds, I'm sure it happens. Same with this dog, not compairing people to animals but the situations. What kind of person takes a life long devoted friend to any where but the vet and either treat them the best you can afford or you have the vet put them down while your there?
> ...


Actually when I was 11 my mother had a brain tumor and she did enter a nursing home when in home care was no longer enough-it was hard for all of us -feel free to judge but we did the best we could


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

holland said:


> Actually when I was 11 my mother had a brain tumor and she did enter a nursing home when in home care was no longer enough-it was hard for all of us -feel free to judge but we did the best we could


I would think your family went to visit here though didn't they. They didn't just drop her off and forget about her I bet. Nursing home care when needed is a whole lot different than dropping off your best friend at a strange smelling place with nothing but strangers around and never coming back to see them.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

When I was 18 my dumb ass got pregnant. Big mistake on my part. But I tried to make it work. I ended up being pregnant with twins. I miscarried one at 6 weeks and the other one at 9 weeks. I worked at a corporate chain large retail store. They ended up firing me because I "called in sick more times than was allowed in a 6 month period". (What really happened is I was dr ordered a week of bed rest each time. When I told my manager she hadnt done the schedule yet, but instead of not scheduling me she still scheduled me and then put me down as a call in sick)

Because I lost my job I lost my place and had to move back in with my dad. I had NO money and no options and lots of medical bills. And at least at 18 I actually owned (I had purchased a trailer right after graduating high school).

I had 4 cats along with my dog, my dad already had 2 cats. He only let me bring 1 so I had to get rid of 3 cats.

That broke my heart. But moral of the story is crap happens that people can't avoid and sometimes it's impossible to keep your pets. Most people are not willing to live in their car if they cant afford pet friendly housing, and keeping a job is probably going to be pretty hard if you're homeless and you stink.

You can take your kids to a homeless shelter but you can't take your pets

Btw years later I did file a lawsuit against that company and won, showing fault really wasnt mine for losing my job.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

jafo220 said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> 
> You don't drop your relatives off at the hospital steps, sign them over to care of someone else and leave them to who knows what. Even though as sickening as it sounds, I'm sure it happens. Same with this dog, not compairing people to animals but the situations. What kind of person takes a life long devoted friend to any where but the vet and either treat them the best you can afford or you have the vet put them down while your there?
> ...


 

Did we miss this part of my post......highlighted in red?


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Anubis_Star said:


> You can take your kids to a homeless shelter but you can't take your pets


I've been working with the homeless for years in a few different settings, and it's true! If you have pets in tow, you can not access homeless shelters. I did once have to stop someone from bringing the stray kitty they had taken in from coming in to the shelter I worked at in Winnipeg, not because I want to deny people and their pets access, but because we weren't equipped for animals or the liability that comes along with allowing animals in the facility. 

When I worked at a different organization in Toronto(a community health centre on their homeless and harm reduction team), I had lots of homeless young punk traveller kids as clients, many of whom had dogs. They slept outside our building every night so they could keep their dogs, and took better care of their dogs than they did themselves. But Toronto had much milder winters than Winnipeg where the shelter I worked in was. Being stuck in -40 degrees Celsius, I might rethink a pet and try and find somewhere else for it.

I guess the reality is we never know what a persons situation really is, and how one person may be able to cope through a life event but other people may not have the same coping skills or resilience. Holding on to the negativity though doesn't do anyone any good!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Reply to jafo220. 

I didn't miss that part. People are different. Lots of people think their dogs will get adopted. They're wrong but thats not the point, that's what they believe. 

So it's adoption against killing them for some people. Until you know the person and all the details you don't know anything. And even then you shouldn't judge. I'm sure you did things in your life that Jean would never do and would think they're atrocious. 
People have diff scales. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

lalachka said:


> Reply to jafo220.
> 
> I didn't miss that part. People are different. Lots of people think their dogs will get adopted. They're wrong but thats not the point, that's what they believe.
> 
> ...



:thumbup: most owners are ignorant and dont really know a ton. We get stuck in this rut because just the fact that we're on a dog forum shows we know more than the average owner.

People dont drop their pets off because they think they're going to get euthanized. They honestly think they're going to get adopted.

And if you have NO money, euthanasia at most clinics costs around 75- 100 $ and my one clinic charged 145 $. Then you still have to pay for cremation. Many clinics do free humane euthanasia but most of them require you take the body with you. What are you suppose to do with a deceased dog? Its illegal to bury in many places.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

